# Anybody have an opinion on Yanmar tractors?



## gordylew

I,m in the market for a small tractor for my place.  I,m looking for one to keep my pasture 5-7 acres cut 2 or 3 times a year and to do food plot work a couple time a year.  I,ve looked at a Yanmar 2000. anybody have an opinion on these as well as any other small tractors?  I,m trying to stay under 6K for the tractor and a couple of inplements.   Thanks for your response.


----------



## gordylew

Implements not inplements. I type faster then I can spell.


----------



## gadeerwoman

I think GaBuckeye and SwampFox both have either yanmar or mahatra (?) tracs. Both will probably chime in as to how they like them so far.


----------



## CAL

I have a Yanmar 2210 and I like it a lots.It is 4WD and this makes a big difference in what it will do.It is 22hp and I wouldn't want anything less.There is a young man down here(Richland) that sells these tractors for the best price anywhere I know of.
I have had mine for 4 years now with no trouble.I think it is rather small to take on the pasture mowing you speak of.Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Killdee

Like cal said sounds small for that size job.Do a bit of googling on grey market tractors.My buddys have a 1500 yanmar and a 2000 Mitsubichi? and they are good tractors for their size.Parts can be an issue as can repairs.The grey market tractors were used in rice paddys for the most part,and do not meet US safety standards.I think Yanmar engines are in some John Deer tractors.
KD


----------



## Hal

I had a Yanmar 2000,23hp, 20 pto, that I traded to a friend. He uses it all the time with a finishing mower to cut his yard. He had an 8N before and said the Yanmar had much more power. I had to pull off the radiator and have it rodded and cleaned out. While it is a grey market, rice paddy import, it sure will work. The older American made tractors don't have all the safety features either . I would buy another one, I wish I had that one back.


----------



## gabuckeye

I have a Yanmar 2210B.  It is a 2 wheel drive model.  I was told it was 27 HP but I don't know for sure.  It does have good power.  I have had it less than a year and haven't used it much but I really like it so far.  It sure helped in cleaning up the trees the hurricanes took down.  My uncle had it before me and used it for about 5 years with no problem of any type.  I think you can get a good tractor and implements for much less than $6,000 if you shop around.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I use a YanMar 140 that a friend has. It is a 14 hp and is American Made and has a "roll bar" safety thing. He had to have it repaired a year ago (clutch assembly) and there was no problem with parts here in Jacksonville. It has turf tires and he uses it with finishing mower to mow his yard. The turf tires aren't that great for field work but I get by.  It has a three point, class 0 hitch that makes it a challenge to find implements. I use a set of Brinly Hardy harrows he had laying around but needed to replace the disks which I found at Agri Supply in Statesboro. I have been pleased with it since it is free. Definitely would prefer something bigger but beggars can't be chosers.


----------



## robertyb

Look on the market bulletin for a good used tractor, there ale always a few good deals to be had.

http://www.agr.state.ga.us/mbindex.html


----------



## CaptainRon

I've got a 750 John Deere with yanmar engine that we bought new. It's 15 years old,doesn't burn a drop of oil and very little fuel. I'd recommend yanmar to my friends looking for small tractors.
Can't beat 'em,
CaptainRon,farm mgr.,Copperhead Farms


----------



## feathersnantlers

*Try Mahindra.....awesome Tractors and reasonable $$*

Gordy, try Mahindra tractors. My boss swears by them. They're made in India by the same company as the name. Mahindra started as an assembly co. for the Willy's Jeep back in WWII.


----------

